
Meet Mellow. The Smart Sous-Vide Machine - dpflan
https://www.cookmellow.com/
======
therobot24
Using a sous-vide like you would a crock-pot is a neat idea, however at nearly
double the price (for the pre-order, and 3x the price retail) as the other
consumer sous-vide's on the market...seems hardly worth the investment

